
John McAfee introduces EveryKey - rmason
http://money.cnn.com/2015/12/30/technology/john-mcafee-everykey/index.html
======
DrScump
"It's called "Everykey," and it's raising funds from backers on Indiegogo.
It's a thumbnail-sized gadget that sits in your pocket and wirelessly connects
to your phone, laptop and digital door locks."

Wouldn't there therefore be a high premium to criminals to attacking (or
_killing_ ) you to take your Everykey and thereby have access to all of your
valuables, in all forms?

